# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H1-t16311c!

## emdgp40

First of all as the netetiquette and the rules says,
let me say hello to everybody. BEing my first topic.

Ok.. now..

I have just received my haplogroup code from mft, and yes,...i have been testing since now only the mtDna.
And it is *H1-T16311C!*

Now can some1 help me finding wich subclade am i? Where do i find it? 
Can i get some other info from this haplogroup code? how can i read the mtdna code?
yes, i have allready read what eupedia says on h1 haplogroup and also wiki.

Thank you to all

----------

